# Penalty Points over 3 years ago, where can I check that these have now expired ?



## Digger (7 Jan 2007)

Got 2 penalty points over 3 years ago, where can I check that these have now expired and scratched from any record kept on me. Was I supposed to get notification in the post that the points have been removed?


----------



## mmclo (8 Jan 2007)

*Re: Penalty Points*

Department of Transport Castlebar, should be a number on the original letter



Digger said:


> Got 2 penalty points over 3 years ago, where can I check that these have now expired and scratched from any record kept on me. Was I supposed to get notification in the post that the points have been removed?


----------



## mmclo (8 Jan 2007)

*Re: Penalty Points*

Were they in three years ago??


----------



## polo9n (8 Jan 2007)

*Re: Penalty Points*

THEY WILL SEND U A LTR to confirm. as long as ur license is from the day of offence.


----------



## whackin (8 Jan 2007)

*Re: Penalty Points*



mmclo said:


> Were they in three years ago??



April 2002 as far as I can remember! Hard to imagine it!


----------



## oopsbuddy (8 Jan 2007)

*Re: Penalty Points*

Sorry to butt in on someone else's thread, but...if one has a UK licence, and therefore penalty points are defered until age 65, or when the UK licence is changed to Irish (which the licencing office said not to do!) why will these "pending" penalty points not also expire with good behaviour assuming no new ones are added in the meantime? In other words, if you're allowed to accumulate them without them being added to your licence for now, why can't you "de-accumulate them" in the same way? Anyone else wondered about that?


----------



## Digger (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: Penalty Points*

Yes got points over 3 years ago, but have moved in the meantime, so I haven't yet had any confirmation that my record has been cleared. But I will try the transport crowd in castlebar.


----------



## mmclo (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: Penalty Points*

Or is it Ballina??...you get the idea though



Digger said:


> Yes got points over 3 years ago, but have moved in the meantime, so I haven't yet had any confirmation that my record has been cleared. But I will try the transport crowd in castlebar.


----------



## davidk (31 Dec 2007)

after ringing about 5 different dept i got the correct number for finding out how many penalty points you have on your license.
Call 09678288
only have 2 on mine,the other 2 have just expired after the 3 year rule


----------



## soundsham (9 Jun 2009)

i know this is an old one but is this no. valid or is there another way to find out


----------



## Sconhome (9 Jun 2009)

Call it?


----------

